# Zinsser Smart Prime



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Guys 
Just using the smart prime for the first time it seems fairly grippy : )

Dont like the smell of it how do you guys rate it ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've used it. I couldn't smell it. It didn't block stains that good.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it- but it won't stop everything. Good for those boarderline situations where you don't really want to go all oil- usually because of the smell- and time.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

We used it on different surfaces and purposes and I still not finding a good use for it. My painters all are saying no more Smart Prime. Any good use for this product on your side for this product?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

it comes with a deep grey tint base which is great for dark topcoats.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

rbpaintVA said:


> We used it on different surfaces and purposes and I still not finding a good use for it. My painters all are saying no more Smart Prime. Any good use for this product on your side for this product?


G'day RB

I am only new to using it so can't say .


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben,
I prefer to use Zinsser 123 bullseye water based undercoat. Much better than Dulux total prep.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Ben,
> I prefer to use Zinsser 123 bullseye water based undercoat. Much better than Dulux total prep.


Gday Brian 

I really like the total prep . 

Hey can you look in your local paper and let me know if taubmans have an add advertising there new 
Taubmans Acredited program as i sent an email to Dulux to see if they are going to match the add with an Acredited add for us guys so just curious if they are hitting your local paper as well ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I reckon Dulux should sue for copying their program. Good that you alerted the Dulux accredited manager.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Good for water stains, still not perfect for tannin bleed. But I so want it to be. 

Just got the PowerPoint on the new zinsser BIN Advanced. Water based BIN. supposed to be even better than BIN at most things. Can't wait to try it out. Not sure when it's gonna be available, but hopefully soon.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Smart Prime sands nicely to a powder, better than most waterborne primers.
I like that and its relatively fast dry time. 

Waterbased BIN -- intriguing -- hope it sands well. There are waterbased
sanding sealers for wood finishing, an alternative to shellac. So maybe
there could be a waterbased BIN that performs.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Smart Prime=Smart Painter!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't smart prime

...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't smart prime
> 
> ...


 Or vice versa!:whistling2:


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Not that great, Zinsser 123 is a much better product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Smart prime seems to bond faster than 123


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE=ewingpainting.net;410381]I don't smart prime

...[/QUOTE]


I cannot even get it here in this great city:blink:


----------

